# Besoin de témoignages pour sav carte mère imac svp



## therealshad (22 Janvier 2013)

Bonsoir,
J'ai soucis avec mon iMac acheté en 2011. Apparemment cela viendrait de la carte mère qui est HS.

Je l'ai déposé chez un revendeur agréé qui semble confirmé le diagnostic mais il préfère attendre une confirmation de la part d'Apple chez qui il a  envoyé les résultats de ses tests. 

Si il s'avère que le problème vient bien de la carte mère et qu'elle doit être changée, cela va me coûter au minimum 1000  selon le technicien. 
Sûrement plus car le technicien refuse de le faire lui-même il me dit qu'il n'a pas droit de toucher la carte mère, Il va donc falloir que je fasse renvoyer l'iMac chez Apple.

Malheureusement je n'avais pas pris d'AppleCare et  la garantie est expirée. 

Puis-je faire fonctionner la garantie légale européenne de deux ans ?

Étant donné que je n'ai pas démonté l'iMac et que je l'ai utilisé normalement le Problème de la carte mère peut être considéré comme un problème de vice caché non ?

Payer plus de 1000  pour une machine achetée 3000  il y a moins d'un an et demi, ça fait très très mal quand même.

J'aurai besoin de conseils et témoignages de personnes ayant vécu ce type de problème s'il vous plaît. 

Que feriez-vous à ma place ?

Merci d'avance pour vos précieux conseils.


----------



## pimousse42 (22 Janvier 2013)

Cela va être dur, car tu vas devoir prouver par expert qu'il y a un vice caché.
Regarde au niveau de ton assurance.

Les dégâts sur une carte mère peuvent venir parfois par la foudre, si tu as un mauvais réseau électrique.
Il arrive que suite a de nombreuse coupure de courant ou  micro coupure cela désagrège les cartes mères.


----------



## prim's.-.Mac (22 Janvier 2013)

2 ans de garanti UE sans aucun doutes


----------



## therealshad (22 Janvier 2013)

prim's.-.Mac a dit:


> 2 ans de garanti UE sans aucun doutes



Es tu sûre à 100% ?

As tu vécu ce type de cas ou connais tu des personnes ayant réussi dans mon cas ?

Comment argumenter pour qu'ils acceptent de me le réparer sans frais ?

Je viens d'appeler et la personne au téléphone m'a dit que j'aurai du prendre un Apple care, et donc sans je vais devoir payer le sav...

Merci d'avance pour ton aide.


----------



## prim's.-.Mac (23 Janvier 2013)

Tu habites dans un Etat de L'UE? 

Pour autant que cette loi ai été mise en vigueur avant ton achat, OUI à 100%. 

sur ce lien tu peux mieux te rendre compte de ce qui est pris en charge. http://www.apple.com/fr/legal/statutory-warranty/


----------



## r e m y (23 Janvier 2013)

POur que la garantie européenne de 2 ans s'applique, il faut démontrer que le défaut existait AU MOMENT où l'acheteur a pris livraison du matériel (et qu'il n'est pas apparu APRES la livraison)

C'est souvent bien difficile à démontrer...

Le mieux est sans doute de se rapprocher d'une association de consommateurs pour avoir des conseils et de l'aide


----------



## therealshad (24 Janvier 2013)

prim's.-.Mac a dit:


> Tu habites dans un Etat de L'UE?
> 
> Pour autant que cette loi ai été mise en vigueur avant ton achat, OUI à 100%.
> 
> sur ce lien tu peux mieux te rendre compte de ce qui est pris en charge. http://www.apple.com/fr/legal/statutory-warranty/



J'habite en France. 

Et je viens d'avoir confirmation que c'était la carte mère qui est HS, ainsi que le tarif de remplacement par Apple : 1100 ttc !

Ça fait mal...

Je sais pas quoi faire du coup...

Merci pour ton aide.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h00 ----------




r e m y a dit:


> POur que la garantie européenne de 2 ans s'applique, il faut démontrer que le défaut existait AU MOMENT où l'acheteur a pris livraison du matériel (et qu'il n'est pas apparu APRES la livraison)
> 
> C'est souvent bien difficile à démontrer...
> 
> Le mieux est sans doute de se rapprocher d'une association de consommateurs pour avoir des conseils et de l'aide



Si je dois payer une expertise, ça va me couter plus chère non? :/

Je vais devoir me résilier à payer ou en acheter un nouveau :/

Merci tout de même.


----------



## r e m y (24 Janvier 2013)

Avant de "résilier" quoi que ce soit.... contacte une association de consommateurs!


----------



## prim's.-.Mac (24 Janvier 2013)

HS, mais pour quelles raisons? si il n'y a pas de raisons clair et précises de la cause du décés, tu demandes réparation selon cet article de loi français entrée en vigueur en 2005:

code de la consommation L211 = Garantie légale de conformité 2ans

Pour info, en Allemagne, cette même loi est appliquée depuis 1999.

Après c'est vrai qu'il faut démontré que c'est ceci cela.....mais cela n'est pas ton problème, à chacun son travail. 

Ton ordinateur est mort! et cela n'est pas dû à une mauvaise utilisation, je le pense !?

et à moins que d'autre veulent contredire, mais un Imac c'est fait pour durer un temps soit peu....on est pas chez HP où l'ordinateur lâche après la sorti de garanti lequel sont très fort en imprimante pourtant. bref


Contact l'association des consommateurs de France ou ta région, tu leur poses le problème et tu demandes réparation. 

Bonne chance


----------



## therealshad (17 Mars 2013)

INFO TRÈS IMPORTANTES ET QUI POURRA SERVIR À D'AUTRES     

Apple a changé ma carte mère et ma carte graphique sur mon imac sans aucun frais de ma part bien que mon imac n'était plus garantie (garantie Apple d'un an)

Je les ai contacté par téléphone, après un premier refus de prise en charge gratuite car mon imac avait plus d'un an et donc plus garantie, j'ai évoqué la garantie légale de 2 ans et là, ils m' ont mis en relation avec leur service spécifique de garantie.

J'ai juste du à leur dire que je n'avais jamais démonté ou bidouiller ma machine, que depuis son déballage elle n'avait pas bougé de mon bureau et que je l'utilisais normalement.
Par conséquent la panne ne pouvait provenir que d'un défaut de fabrication.

La personne au bout du fil m'a clairement et gentillement dit qu'ils allaient vérifier si la machine n'avait pas été modifiée ou maltraitée et si ce n'était pas le cas ils me feraient les réparations gratuitement.

Quelques jours plus tard, coup de téléphone pour m'annoncer que Apple va effectuer un changement de carte mère + carte graphique, sans frais pour moi.

Voilà j'espère que cela pourra vous servir et pourquoi pas rajouter cette info sur le site. 

P.S: la personne que j'ai eu au téléphone m'a avoué à demi mots que peu de personnes connaissent la garantie légale de 2 ans et que celle ci s'applique bien sûre avec les produit Apple.


----------



## titistardust (17 Mars 2013)

therealshad a dit:


> INFO TRÈS IMPORTANTES ET QUI POURRA SERVIR À D'AUTRES
> 
> Apple a changé ma carte mère et ma carte graphique sur mon imac sans aucun frais de ma part bien que mon imac n'était plus garantie (garantie Apple d'un an)
> 
> ...



Je confirme bien sur tout cela pour en avoir fait l'expérience il a peu.
Je colle ci-dessous ce que j'ai déjà indiqué dans un autre post :
"La garantie contractuelle de 2 ans est applicable depuis 2005 (transposition d'une circulaire européenne de 1999). Il ne faut pas confondre avec la garantie constructeur de 1 an.
Tout matériel acheté en france est garantie 2 ans.
Cette garantie se décompose en 2 périodes :
- 0 à 6 mois, en cas de défaut, c'est au constructeur de prendre à sa charge le vice
- 7 à 24 mois, c'est à l'acquéreur d'apporter la preuve du vicé caché au moment de l'achat

Dans les faits, si Apple refuse de prendre en charge le remplacement après les 12 mois constructeur, une mise en demeure avec application de l&#8217;article L211-4 du Code de la consommation (bien conforme au contrat) et l&#8217;article L211-9 du Code de la consommation (prise en charge des frais de réparation). Vous pouvez évoquez des poursuites au tribunal et application de l'article 700 pour indemnisations.

Si vous disposez d'une assistance juridique étendue avec votre contrat d'habitation, il ne faut pas hésiter à les contacter, ils ont tous les arguements nécessaires pour faire plier Apple.

Un cas concret : le mien. Mon Imac de mai 2011 est tombé en rade en novembre 2012, soit 6 mois après la fin des 1 an de garantie constructeur. Refus de l'Apple Store de prendre en charge le changement de la carte graphique (la somme de 250&#8364; m'est demandée pour la réparation) et refus d'accepter la garantie contractuelle de 2 ans. J'ai contacté mon assurance juridique qui a fait une mise en demeure à Apple de prendre en charge les couts liés à la réparation. Acceptation dans les 10 jours d'Apple. Changement de la CG mais aussi de la dalle pendant qu'ils y étaient. J'ai récupéré mon Imac fin décembre 2012. Depuis, il est tombé deux fois en panne. La première fois, ils ont changé le cable display. La seconde fois, il y a quelques jours. Apple vient de m'annoncer qu'ils le remplacent par le modèle équivalent dans la nouvelle gamme. J'ai amorti mon assistance juridique sur plusieurs années d'un coup 
Il faut savoir qu'Apple remplace automatiquement un matériel défectueux au bout de 3 interventions dessus."

J'ai depuis reçu mon nouvel Imac 2012 en remplacement du 2011 hs.

Cela serait bien qu'un modo mette en postit un post sur cette histoire de garantie. Je ne suis pas juriste dans les biens de consommation, mais je veux bien leur faire un résumé sur ces histoires de garantie (constructeur et contractuelle).


----------



## Oni (18 Avril 2013)

J'ai eu exactement le même problème que toi therealshad (iMac 2011). Avec les problèmes d'écran bleu/gris, artefacts et tout le bazar. Sauf que moi j'ai raqué 500 eu à la Fnac pour qu'ils remplacent la carte graphique et là l'iMac recommence à avoir les mêmes symptômes. Je me suis renseigné auprès d'un vendeur Apple et il m'a dit qu'il fallait changer la carte vidéo ET la carte mère puisque soudés côte à côte.

Et apparemment je n'étais pas le premier cas puisqu'il m'a confirmé l'existence d'un lot défectueux chez les iMac 2011. En gros il risque d'y avoir de plus en plus de pannes similaires.

Bon concernant mon cas j'ai déjà payé les 500 eu donc tant pis. Et je sais Je sais que la réparation est assortie d'une garantie de 3 ansL Il est par contre hors de question que je paye davantage d'autant plus quand je vois vos histoires de réparation gratuite avec la garantie 2 ans.


----------



## therealshad (21 Avril 2013)

Ma garantie est elle étendue egalement dans mon cas ?

Merci.


----------



## Patricia71 (23 Mai 2013)

Bonjour, même mésaventure ici, iMac 27" i7 de 2011 , gel complet du système puis lignes à l'écran.  Bref machine de 16 mois, j'avais les larmes aux yeux et vraiment en colère compte tenu du prix de la machine.

Grâce à votre forum j'ai appelé le service d'apple, et j'ai demandé la garantie européenne de 2 ans, la personne à l'autre bout m'a dit oui tout de suite et m'a fait prendre rendez vous dans un centre de réparation agrée.

Apple semble donc bien au courant de ce défaut de série sur les iMac de 2011, puisqu'ils n'ont même pas tenté de me dire que ma garantie était expirée...

Bon courage si vous êtes dans ce cas, je file chez le réparateur !
Pat.


----------



## neox94 (23 Mai 2013)

et pour un imac acheté d'occasion la garantie de deux ans s'appliquent elle ?


----------



## Patricia71 (24 Mai 2013)

neox94 a dit:


> et pour un imac acheté d'occasion la garantie de deux ans s'appliquent elle ?



Apple te demande la facture d'achat, donc je suppose que oui si tu dispose de la facture du 1er acheteur.

Attention cette garantie ne concerne que les particuliers, pas les entreprises.
P.


----------



## neox94 (24 Mai 2013)

donc si je n'ai pas la facture je l'ai dans l'... en plus je l'ai eu je croyais c t comme pour l'iphone pas besoin de la facture


----------



## Patricia71 (24 Mai 2013)

neox94 a dit:


> donc si je n'ai pas la facture je l'ai dans l'... en plus je l'ai eu je croyais c t comme pour l'iphone pas besoin de la facture



Appelle quand meme tu verra bien, tu expliques ton cas , si tu es courtois il y a de fortes chances pour que cela passe, ils vont te demander le numéro de série.

pat.


----------



## neox94 (25 Mai 2013)

j'ai appeler et j'ai expliquer mon cas. La charmante demoiselle ma renvoyé vers un responsable apres 20 min d'attente qui ma envoyé vers un centre agrée apple pour un test. Une fois sur place L'appareil a été mis en atelier pour une semaine mais selon leur test pour le moment aucun soucis n'apparait. Nous verrons bien d'ici une semaine mais j'ai de grosse bande rouge verticale de la largeur d'un pouce, impressionnant.


----------



## Patricia71 (25 Mai 2013)

neox94 a dit:


> j'ai appeler et j'ai expliquer mon cas. La charmante demoiselle ma renvoyé vers un responsable apres 20 min d'attente qui ma envoyé vers un centre agrée apple pour un test. Une fois sur place L'appareil a été mis en atelier pour une semaine mais selon leur test pour le moment aucun soucis n'apparait. Nous verrons bien d'ici une semaine mais j'ai de grosse bande rouge verticale de la largeur d'un pouce, impressionnant.



génial, tu as bien fait de tenter ta chance !

Pat.


----------



## neox94 (25 Mai 2013)

Oui enfin le mec hier me disait que ca risquait de pas être pris en charge par apple car pour lui rien ne déconnait dans le mac. Je lui ai expliqué que a un moment si rien ne déconnait il faudrait qu'il s'allume ...
Enfin on verra je vous tient au courant


----------



## neox94 (29 Mai 2013)

Bonjour je viens vous dire ou en est le dossier ...
Donc apres un chat entre le centre agréé apple et le sav apple il me faudrait la facture que bien sur je ne retrouve pas donc je vais la chercher et si je la retrouve pas les reparations seront a mon compte


----------



## neox94 (30 Mai 2013)

en tt cas la piece en panne est la cg et c'est la 3eme fois qu'il la changerait car 2 fois avant de me le vendre la personne l'avait fait changé.
Donc ce symptôme que l'on voit sur les photos vient de la cg


----------



## philippelyon (31 Mai 2013)

Pour info, voir mon résumé sur la discussion écran qui s'éteint tout seul.
Panne six mois après l'achat.
Changement alimentation + écran + carte mère + carte vidéo + formatage + cadeau d'une extension de garantie de deux ans.


----------



## cooltrane (14 Juillet 2015)

Je viens de récupérer mon imac 27, i7. Aucun problème avec le SAV chez itribu à Montpellier. 
Très sympas et performants (déposé le 7 et récup le 13) bravo à eux...J'ai pu profiter de la garantie UE de 2 ans (la garantie constructeur étant dépassée, achat  janvier 2014..) 
Remplacement de la carte mère. Mon imac tourne bcp mieux à présent...


----------

